# Holding templates



## Giff (24 Aug 2009)

Is there a way to fix a template to the finished timber / sheet without screws ..I have been routing by screwing the template down but always have holes to fill. Sorry if it's a silly question. Giff


----------



## wizer (24 Aug 2009)

yes, double sided tape. Get the good stuff from axminster. The stuff from B&Q is rubbish.


----------



## DaveL (24 Aug 2009)

It's not a silly question!

I have used double sided tape, don't leave it in place longer than necessary, take care removing it. 
If the template is home made then leave it over length to allow the thing to be clamped down. I have done some stuff where I routed one part and then added clamps to that end, allowing the other end to be machined, once the original clamps were removed.

What are you trying to make, there are lots of router users here and I bet more ideas than mine.


----------



## Giff (25 Aug 2009)

Hi Dave / Charley
I am making some curved boxes for a yoga school. They are made out of birch ply and have a gentle curve. Does the double sided tape pull any of the face off the ply ? Thanks Giff


----------



## Steve Maskery (25 Aug 2009)

It can do, especially if it is an open-grained wood like oak. So it depends on the wood and on the tape. Best try it on a sample.

As Dave says, don't leave it on any longer than absolutely necessary.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## xy mosian (25 Aug 2009)

Some finish on the ply surface before using the double-sided tape might protect against the grain being lifted as the tape is removed.

xy


----------



## Derek Willis. (28 Aug 2009)

I have always used hot melt glue to hold my templates in place, I've heard it said that the glue residue will spoil the finish of the timber, but, I have not found that in more than fifteen years of doing it, when prized apart a little can be left on the surface, this will come off with Methylated Spirit or any other solvent with no marking.
Derek.


----------



## Rknott2007 (28 Aug 2009)

Or find somebody with a cnc router lol


----------



## Aled Dafis (29 Aug 2009)

Rknott2007":1yb0n92v said:


> Or find somebody with a cnc router lol



Mmmm. The joys of being a school teacher :wink: :wink: 

Cheers

Aled


----------



## Tony Spear (29 Aug 2009)

Derek Willis.":2048vgro said:


> I have always used hot melt glue to hold my templates in place, I've heard it said that the glue residue will spoil the finish of the timber, but, I have not found that in more than fifteen years of doing it, when prized apart a little can be left on the surface, this will come off with Methylated Spirit or any other solvent with no marking.
> Derek.



You can separate the template from the work with a bit of gentle heat, which avoids the danger of damaging the workpiece when prising the two apart.


----------



## wrightclan (29 Aug 2009)

I've used all of the above, but what I currently do is put a couple strips of masking on each piece. (Line them up so that the tape on the workpiece will roughly match up with the tape on the template--if that makes sense.) Then, use a line of hotmelt glue on the tape of one surface. It is much quicker to remove than either double-sided tape or hotmelt glue on it's own, with less likelihood of damaging veneer, melamine, etc.


----------



## woodbloke (30 Aug 2009)

Leave the job longer than required and screw the template into the waste at each end - Rob


----------



## Grinding One (30 Aug 2009)

Instead of screws use small nails like a pinner air tool uses...leave template a little longer then project piece and pin there.Or pin in the joint were it won`t be seen...


----------



## martin.j.h (8 Sep 2009)

I use double sided carpet tape (from Homebase actually) and you'd be surprised how little you can get away with!


----------

